# RC Sproul on Sermon Audio



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 7, 2008)

A number of addresses by Dr. Sproul have been added to Sermon Audio:

SermonAudio.com - Search Results

Some of these are on issues of practical Christianity, which should be good.


----------



## Ravens (Jun 7, 2008)

I just checked in, and the six new additions are the last six (or six of the last...) episodes of _Renewing Your Mind_. They might simply be adding their podcast to sermon audio.


----------

